

Principles behind an effective landing page - Tawheed
http://www.tawheedkader.com/2010/03/9-principles-behind-an-effective-landing-page/

======
DrJokepu
Interesting article, however, it is way too focused on software / services.
For example, not every product "solves a problem" or provides any direct
"benefit". Think of women's clothing, for example. You can't write "if you buy
our clothes, you'll have 40% more chance of getting laid".

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Sure you can! Show beautiful women hanging on a guy wearing aforementioned
clothes. That's exactly the author's point.

------
gcb
when are you going to remove that ubuntu logo used as a place holder?

;-)

